# Malt pipe ideas.



## Mattrox

I'm planning a 1v system based on a 40L urn.

I planned to use 19L Woolies pot as a malt pipe. I want to cut out the bottom and use a false bottom. Pump back to the top type recirculation. 

I had thought about putting in an overflow pipe. I could do this incorporating another false bottom/splatter guard type arrangement on the top.

Or

What about putting a 12" bazooka screen through the hole in the false bottom with no top screen?

Thoughts?


----------



## Eagleburger

A number of 2.5mm holes ~6mm from the top. I havent done it yet but am gonna try it on my bigw pot that is the malt basket in my single.


----------



## Mattrox

I was even thinking a 6" pipe as a riser and a 6" bazooka screen. Encourage water to move through the grain bed to the bottom a bit more.


----------



## dropbear85

Mattrox said:


> I'm planning a 1v system based on a 40L urn.
> 
> I planned to use 19L Woolies pot as a malt pipe. I want to cut out the bottom and use a false bottom. Pump back to the top type recirculation.
> 
> I had thought about putting in an overflow pipe. I could do this incorporating another false bottom/splatter guard type arrangement on the top.
> 
> Or
> 
> What about putting a 12" bazooka screen through the hole in the false bottom with no top screen?
> 
> Thoughts?


instead of an overflow pipe what I have found to work well for me is drill 2 half inch holes at the very to of the basket for overflow and use a biab grain bag. 
I guess its similar to what eagleburger said above but his way if you have too much flow from the pump you could end up with an overflow of grain into your urn. If you use the bag there is no chance of grain getting into the boil. downside you have to hose out a bag :icon_cheers:


----------



## NealK

Have a read through this thread.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79602-another-braumeister-inspired-system/
I am in Melbourne (western suburbs) if you want to see the finished product.


----------



## enoch

I've done one with an adjustable overflow pipe and a bazooka screen in lieu of a top plate.
It is the "great malt mother" as its Grainfather inspired but good for 50-70 litre batches.
Boiler is a cheap 82 litre and malt pipe is a 56 litre both off eBay. I reused an old domed false bottom and dropped some extra holes under it to help flow.
Pix at http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/1339-enochs-great-malt-mother/


----------



## Mattrox

enoch said:


> I've done one with an adjustable overflow pipe and a bazooka screen in lieu of a top plate.
> It is the "great malt mother" as its Grainfather inspired but good for 50-70 litre batches.
> Boiler is a cheap 82 litre and malt pipe is a 56 litre both off eBay. I reused an old domed false bottom and dropped some extra holes under it to help flow.
> Pix at http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/1339-enochs-great-malt-mother/


That's exactly the info I'm after.

Cheers for the input.


----------



## enoch

Mattrox said:


> That's exactly the info I'm after.
> Cheers for the input.


I'll try to get an exploded view of the adjustable bit. 
Started with 3/4 and 1/2 inch pipe and a number of compression fittings and ended up a lot simpler! 
The 3/4 was substituted with 1/2 threaded tube, one 1/2 compression fitting and a 13 mm drill bit to drill through the compression fitting so the 1/2 pipe would slide though.


----------



## Mattrox

Now...


Will a cheap nibbler remove the bottom of a Big W pot?


----------



## RobB

I made a top screen as per your original plan: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83760-adding-recirculation-my-easy-urn-upgrade/

But now that I've seen it, I like enoch's bazooka-on-the-overflow idea better. I already use threaded fittings for my overflow pipe, so the bazooka would fit right in and not require any fabrication.


----------



## Mattrox

Malty Cultural said:


> I made a top screen as per your original plan: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83760-adding-recirculation-my-easy-urn-upgrade/
> 
> But now that I've seen it, I like enoch's bazooka-on-the-overflow idea better. I already use threaded fittings for my overflow pipe, so the bazooka would fit right in and not require any fabrication.


I had not seen enoch's system before. I'll take it as proof of concept. 

I'm not opposed to constructing solutions within my skill set. With the "ease of use" on brew day being a priority. This bazooka overflow method seems like it will make things less fiddly during mash-in and clean up.


On a side note..... If I want to increase the capacity of the malt pipe, what is the best way to make a straight cut in a Big W pot so 2 can be nested and silver soldered in place?


----------



## sluggerdog

Mattrox said:


> I'm planning a 1v system based on a 40L urn.
> 
> I planned to use 19L Woolies pot as a malt pipe. I want to cut out the bottom and use a false bottom. Pump back to the top type recirculation.


Where are you getting the false bottom from for the big w pot (I assume when you say woolies, you mean bigw or they are the same)

I'd like to do the same thing for my crown urn, just wasn't sure what would be the best false bottom with correct perforation size to prevent grain slipping though.

Thanks


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I made one for an urn made it from a plastic bucket from Bunnings just drilled a series of 2 mm holes in the bottom, worked a treat.


----------



## Mattrox

sluggerdog said:


> Where are you getting the false bottom from for the big w pot (I assume when you say woolies, you mean bigw or they are the same)
> 
> I'd like to do the same thing for my crown urn, just wasn't sure what would be the best false bottom with correct perforation size to prevent grain slipping though.
> 
> Thanks


I was going to order one from Aliexpress or EBay. I was thinking of cutting the bottom out of the pot leaving a lip to bolt a 10inch false bottom on upside down. 

That should leave me enough space to place stainless bolts as legs.


----------



## Mattrox

Fittings arrived.

Need; LBP, misc stainless bolts, big W pot, flase bottom, and crown urn.

Oh, and your are all liars. A 3 piece ball valve is actually 17 pieces. ;-) lol


----------



## sluggerdog

Instead of a false bottom I have been wondering if something like this could be fitted to the bottom of the big w instead? Maybe by cutting out 4 triangles of the bottom, leaving a cross for support


Woven Wire, 40 Mesh, 30cm X 30cm X0.4mm




ebay link about $24 delivered so the price seems fairly good. Not sure what the differences between this and those cheap ikea splatter screens are that others use.

maybe the 30 mesh would be better? 






Mesh Count - Nominal Aperture (mm) - Wire Diameter - Open Area (%) - Weight kg/m²
30 - 0.567 - 280µm (32 SWG) - 45 - 1.17
40 - 0.411 - 224µm - (34 SWG) - 42 - 1.00


----------



## nala

Mattrox said:


> I'm planning a 1v system based on a 40L urn.
> I planned to use 19L Woolies pot as a malt pipe. I want to cut out the bottom and use a false bottom. Pump back to the top type recirculation.
> I had thought about putting in an overflow pipe. I could do this incorporating another false bottom/splatter guard type arrangement on the top.
> Or
> What about putting a 12" bazooka screen through the hole in the false bottom with no top screen?
> Thoughts?


No need for a boozooka or anything else,I have used a Big W pot and false bottom without overflow pipe or anything else.What I did was to make a return pipe with a T piece and a flow control tap. The return pipe fits between the outer pot and the inner malt pipe,regulate the flow going into the malt pipe by the flow control tap,as the mash proceeds you will be able to put full volume into the malt pipe. The malt pipe only needs a series of 12 mm diameter holes drilled in the bottom...see attached picture. 
A standard 12 inch false bottom which I used had to be reduced slightly with an angle grinder to remove about 2mm from the diameter...perfect !
I will attempt to post a short video of the whole thing in action...if I can.


----------



## sluggerdog

nala said:


> No need for a boozooka or anything else,I have used a Big W pot and false bottom without overflow pipe or anything else.What I did was to make a return pipe with a T piece and a flow control tap. The return pipe fits between the outer pot and the inner malt pipe,regulate the flow going into the malt pipe by the flow control tap,as the mash proceeds you will be able to put full volume into the malt pipe. The malt pipe only needs a series of 12 mm diameter holes drilled in the bottom...see attached picture.
> A standard 12 inch false bottom which I used had to be reduced slightly with an angle grinder to remove about 2mm from the diameter...perfect !
> I will attempt to post a short video of the whole thing in action...if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-01-29 10.38.16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-10-15 14.26.20.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-10-16 13.51.07.jpg


What does the bottom of your bigw pot look like? And are those holes within the false bottom enough to keep the grain out? 

Thanks


----------



## nala

The holes in the false bottom are standard size.


----------



## dropbear85

sluggerdog said:


> Instead of a false bottom I have been wondering if something like this could be fitted to the bottom of the big w instead? Maybe by cutting out 4 triangles of the bottom, leaving a cross for support
> 
> 
> Woven Wire, 40 Mesh, 30cm X 30cm X0.4mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebay link about $24 delivered so the price seems fairly good. Not sure what the differences between this and those cheap ikea splatter screens are that others use.
> 
> maybe the 30 mesh would be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesh Count - Nominal Aperture (mm) - Wire Diameter - Open Area (%) - Weight kg/m²
> 30 - 0.567 - 280µm (32 SWG) - 45 - 1.17
> 40 - 0.411 - 224µm - (34 SWG) - 42 - 1.00


On my previous system I did what you are talking about but I used an ikea splatter guard for the mesh because they are only a couple of dollars
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/68324-QldKev%27s-New-Biab-With-Internal-Rims/page__view__findpost__p__1289831


----------



## sluggerdog

dropbear85 said:


> On my previous system I did what you are talking about but I used an ikea splatter guard for the mesh because they are only a couple of dollars
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/68324-QldKev%27s-New-Biab-With-Internal-Rims/page__view__findpost__p__1289831


I'm planning to cut my handles off the big w pot today, I wasn't sure what was the best way to attack this? Is it possible to get the whole handle off or do I cut it either side of the handles leaving the square attachment each side on the pot?


----------



## dropbear85

I just hit it with an angle grinder and got as close to the pot as I could


----------



## sluggerdog

dropbear85 said:


> I just hit it with an angle grinder and got as close to the pot as I could


OK thanks. I'll see how I go. I'll be copying your design quite closely. The only difference will be that I'm using a centre wort overflow pipe with a 6 inch bazooka (ontop of a 6 inch stainless tube so the bazooka is the top half of the malt pipe), this will give it a little more filtering / flow in additional to the splatter screen plus better flow over my crown urn concealed element to prevent scorching.


I'm not sure at the moment how to attach a handle to the malt pipe again, something I can use to lft but also hang the malt pipe while it drains.


----------



## SBOB

enoch said:


> I'll try to get an exploded view of the adjustable bit.
> Started with 3/4 and 1/2 inch pipe and a number of compression fittings and ended up a lot simpler!
> The 3/4 was substituted with 1/2 threaded tube, one 1/2 compression fitting and a 13 mm drill bit to drill through the compression fitting so the 1/2 pipe would slide though.


any chance of a pic of this, as its not making sense in my head when I try and and visualize it


----------



## dropbear85

sluggerdog said:


> OK thanks. I'll see how I go. I'll be copying your design quite closely. The only difference will be that I'm using a centre wort overflow pipe with a 6 inch bazooka (ontop of a 6 inch stainless tube so the bazooka is the top half of the malt pipe), this will give it a little more filtering / flow in additional to the splatter screen plus better flow over my crown urn concealed element to prevent scorching.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure at the moment how to attach a handle to the malt pipe again, something I can use to lft but also hang the malt pipe while it drains.


I had a couple of holes at the top of the pipe which I connected a couple of carribenas to to lift it out


----------



## sluggerdog

dropbear85 said:


> I had a couple of holes at the top of the pipe which I connected a couple of carribenas to to lift it out


That's a good idea. Thanks

How did you put the holes in your splatter screen? I just tried drilling them to match the holes in the pot. I ripped the screen to shreds. Will have to get another and try again.


----------



## dropbear85

hmm I didn't have any problems.. I think I drilled them when the mesh was still on the steel ring so it would hold its shape. I think I also put a block of wood underneath it so I had something to drill into. you could probably just make a hole with a screw if you really wanted. 
I grabbed about three of them when I went because I thought I would stuff a few up before I was happy. 

I have been collecting parts for a double batch system for a while and with the malt pipe for that one I am going to use one of these things from ikea to cut a heap of holes in the bottom instead if an angle grinder because I found that I got a bit of surface rust in the cuts. 
[http://m.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/art/90176820//URL]
no big deal but just something I will change when I get around to finishing it.
I will also be using this stuff as a filter [URL="http://au.rs-online.com/mobil...com/mobile/p/perforated-steel-sheets/1828360/ since the splatter guards are too small for the pot I will be using. it's a little expensive but I'm not in a rush since I got a Robobrew.


----------



## nala

sluggerdog said:


> That's a good idea. Thanks
> How did you put the holes in your splatter screen? I just tried drilling them to match the holes in the pot. I ripped the screen to shreds. Will have to get another and try again.


I find it hard to believe some of your questions !
I posted pictures to try to help you with all of your questions,if you look again at the pictures that I posted on page 1 you will see on the centre picture the Big W pot, malt pipe as you call it,has 4 all thread bolts attached near to the top of the pot,these serve 2 purposes...a,to centralize the pot/malt pipe, b, as an aid to lift the pot.
What the picture does not show is 3 all thread bolts used as feet to hold the pot off the bottom of the outer pot.
I cannot see the use for splatter guards,look at the 12 inch false bottom which is domed,the centre hole of the false bottom is used for the purpose of holding it to the bottom of the malt pipe using an all thread bolt plus a large washer and nut to secure it. When you mention scorching the bottom of your Crown concealed element boiler, if the malt pipe is suspended by the 3 feet on the bottom,how is possible to have scorching ?
If you are prepared to pay the postage,I will give you my malt pipe as shown in the picture,I used this for 3 years and gave me great results, never had a stuck mash and created a recirculating system as good as you can get.
Before you go any further with your efforts, ask yourself what it is that are trying to achieve !
Splatter guards and bazooka screens are not necessary, remember that when mashing the speed of wort passing through your malt pipe is based on perculation not suction,many factors will affect perculation, not least of which is both the quantity of grain and the courseness or porosity of the grain bed,I can only see your efforts failing because you are trying to use splatter guards and bazooka's to filter the grain and not the grain bed itself.


----------



## sluggerdog

nala said:


> I find it hard to believe some of your questions !
> I posted pictures to try to help you with all of your questions,if you look again at the pictures that I posted on page 1 you will see on the centre picture the Big W pot, malt pipe as you call it,has 4 all thread bolts attached near to the top of the pot,these serve 2 purposes...a,to centralize the pot/malt pipe, b, as an aid to lift the pot.
> What the picture does not show is 3 all thread bolts used as feet to hold the pot off the bottom of the outer pot.
> I cannot see the use for splatter guards,look at the 12 inch false bottom which is domed,the centre hole of the false bottom is used for the purpose of holding it to the bottom of the malt pipe using an all thread bolt plus a large washer and nut to secure it. When you mention scorching the bottom of your Crown concealed element boiler, if the malt pipe is suspended by the 3 feet on the bottom,how is possible to have scorching ?
> If you are prepared to pay the postage,I will give you my malt pipe as shown in the picture,I used this for 3 years and gave me great results, never had a stuck mash and created a recirculating system as good as you can get.
> Before you go any further with your efforts, ask yourself what it is that are trying to achieve !
> Splatter guards and bazooka screens are not necessary, remember that when mashing the speed of wort passing through your malt pipe is based on perculation not suction,many factors will affect perculation, not least of which is both the quantity of grain and the courseness or porosity of the grain bed,I can only see your efforts failing because you are trying to use splatter guards and bazooka's to filter the grain and not the grain bed itself.


Thanks, maybe I have been looking at it from the wrong direction. I've been BIAB'n for the last few years, I was trying to replicate the bag with a malt pipe which is why I have been looking into the tiny filter holes, same as my bag. I hadn't planned to use any false bottom but maybe this is what I need, a false bottom like you have instead of what I have currently setup. ( if that's something your willing to offer?)

This is where I got to today: center hole drilled, 4 stainless bolt legs drilled out and the handles cut out. I have put it together at the moment for display purposes, tomorrow I have planned to cut out the 4 triangle from the bottom as dropbear has shown his did so it would have the explosed splatter screen. At the moment inside the pot I have the splatter screen with my existing crown urn false bottom on top seeing I already had it, I figured it would give me more support between the grain and the splatter screen.


BOTTOM (missing the triangle cutouts)






INSIDE 






OUTSIDE





Thanks again


----------



## VP Brewing

Have you thought about cutting lots of slits in the bottom with a 4inch grinder? 
I've done it to 56L pot for my rig and there is easily enough flow through the grain bed. The idea was stolen off Qld Kevs 1V build and a few others have done similar. The pic isn't the best but you should get the idea.


----------



## sluggerdog

VP Brewing said:


> Have you thought about cutting lots of slits in the bottom with a 4inch grinder?
> I've done it to 56L pot for my rig and there is easily enough flow through the grain bed. The idea was stolen off Qld Kevs 1V build and a few others have done similar. The pic isn't the best but you should get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1448358962.773379.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1448358998.824224.jpg


I had thought about it in the past from other posts but wasn't sure how well I could do it with my limited skill set.

Maybe I'll give this a go today, I guess if I try and fail I may still be able to cut out the triangles from the pot anyway as I had planned. I guess if this does work for me then it's a better solution then the splatter screen.

Thanks


----------



## sluggerdog

sluggerdog said:


> I had thought about it in the past from other posts but wasn't sure how well I could do it with my limited skill set.
> 
> Maybe I'll give this a go today, I guess if I try and fail I may still be able to cut out the triangles from the pot anyway as I had planned. I guess if this does work for me then it's a better solution then the splatter screen.
> 
> Thanks


So I tried to cut the slits today and failed. I only have a multi tool so gave that a go. It wouldn't cut through even with my new metal disc. Went off to bunnings and masters. Both didn't have any discs that would do the job.

I'm guessing to do this right I need an angle grinder with a special cutting disc for stainless? It's probably adding up beyond the costs I'm willing to out lay. May need to stick with the bag unless I can find another solution.

Thanks for the help for those involved.


----------



## billygoat

These photos show the BigW pot that I use in my single vessel system.
I used a 4 inch grinder with a 1 mm cutting disc. Not sure what a grinder costs these days but the discs are only a few dollars and I only used one disc so not overly expensive even if you have to buy a grinder.

Don't get too hung up on flow through your grain bed/pot.
I originally didn't get a lot of flow so I cut more slots and drilled holes. Got heaps more flow but efficiency didn't change neither did the quality of the beer which I was happy with anyway.


----------



## VP Brewing

I used a 4inch grinder with a thin disk. Then put one of those flap disks on to smooth off any rough bits. Both disks were brand new so the stainless wouldn't get contaminated. 
Do you know anyone that might have one you could borrow? The disks are cheap and should only have to borrow it for half an hour if you have your lines marked out already.


----------



## SBOB

billygoat said:


> These photos show the BigW pot that I use in my single vessel system.
> I used a 4 inch grinder with a 1 mm cutting disc. Not sure what a grinder costs these days but the discs are only a few dollars and I only used one disc so not overly expensive even if you have to buy a grinder.
> 
> Don't get too hung up on flow through your grain bed/pot.
> I originally didn't get a lot of flow so I cut more slots and drilled holes. Got heaps more flow but efficiency didn't change neither did the quality of the beer which I was happy with anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Malt Pipe 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Malt Pipe 2.jpg


such symmetry


----------



## billygoat

SBOB said:


> such symmetry


I used a protractor and a compass.
No phone apps or fancy stuff.


----------



## sluggerdog

VP Brewing said:


> I used a 4inch grinder with a thin disk. Then put one of those flap disks on to smooth off any rough bits. Both disks were brand new so the stainless wouldn't get contaminated.
> Do you know anyone that might have one you could borrow? The disks are cheap and should only have to borrow it for half an hour if you have your lines marked out already.


I started asking around last night. Will find someone with one soon enough.

I'm guessing this is the kind of cutting disc I would need to do the job properly?






http://www.bunnings.com.au/makita-100-x-1-x-16mm-cutting-disc_p6310142

Thanks


----------



## Mattrox

This arrived in the mail. Slowly edging closer to starting to put things together.


----------



## SBOB

Mattrox said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1449873559.665740.jpg
> 
> This arrived in the mail. Slowly edging closer to starting to put things together.


I just got one from china for my big-w pot also... did you go a 25cm one?


----------



## Mattrox

SBOB said:


> I just got one from china for my big-w pot also... did you go a 25cm one?


Yes. It is the 25cm one. I think it leaves room for legs on the rim.


----------



## Mr B

SBOB said:


> I just got one from china for my big-w pot also... did you go a 25cm one?



Soooooo........ Where dya get it perchance?

Interested, in a similar position, however havent got to that point so still have time for slow boats.


----------



## SBOB

Mr B said:


> Soooooo........ Where dya get it perchance?
> 
> Interested, in a similar position, however havent got to that point so still have time for slow boats.


ebay purchase due to price/ease of purchase and I had some ebay voucher to use up
Has risen a couple of bucks since I grabbed mine (was $40)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111768108653

Could likely find better/cheaper options 
e.g.
didnt see/find this one when i bought mine
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Beer-Brewing-Hopbacks-False-Bottom-25cm-9-8-inch-Diameter-Kettle-Screens-/281825388520

or if you dont mind saving a few bucks/risking it from aliexpress:
this is likely the exact same one I got just via aliexpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/304-Stainless-Steel-False-Bottom-25cm-Diameter-Winemaking-Strainers/32305655421.html
this is likely the other ebay one just via aliexpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Beer-Brewing-Hopbacks-False-Bottom-25cm-9-8-inch-Diameter-Kettle-Screens-with-3-8-barb/32529498927.html


----------



## Mattrox

Mr B said:


> Soooooo........ Where dya get it perchance?
> 
> Interested, in a similar position, however havent got to that point so still have time for slow boats.


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/304-Stainless-Steel-False-Bottom-25cm-Diameter-Winemaking-Strainers/32305655421.html

This is the one I got. It came pretty quickly. I've been waiting for much much longer for some LEDs ordered from China that arrived today. The false bottom arrived last week. I ordered it on 26/11.


----------

